

The Copia Institute: A new, digital-native take on a think tank - sethbannon
https://copia.is/

======
grandalf
I think that based on a sample of my HN comments I should be given free
membership.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150311/16383930293/to-
ab...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150311/16383930293/to-abundance-
cause-solution-to-all-lifes-problems.shtml), which points to this.

